# 3's a crowd question



## jhelene (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey guys quick question..My husband and I seperated few months back and during that time he met a girl dated her for a min and since broke up, then got back together with me..Him and the other woman had a ended on bad terms. And I actually have started talking to this girl. And he does not know..And now she has mentioned she wants to have a threesome with us but for her and I to surprise him.. How do you think he would react?


----------



## jhelene (Jan 28, 2010)

and Im totally ok with the idea.. i actually really want to


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

He's going to be scared out of his skin... but once he realizes its ok he's gonna LOOOOOVE the idea.

Why Oh WHY cant this happen to me!!!!

hahaha

GOD... 

On the serious side. Maybe you should fish for clues (inless you already know) that he's ok with that.

omfg.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh yea...if there is risk this is bad for him... you could tip him off...I would LOVE suprise.. but you should be sure he would.


----------



## jhelene (Jan 28, 2010)

ya i think he would love the idea considering he already hinted about it before.. Im going to bring it up somehow...IM not sure if he is still mad at her...is this wierd at all? considering she was an old fling..lol


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

What exactly does "ended on bad terms" mean? If he really doesn't like her because of something she did, he may not want to do a 3-way with her.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Im not mad at her or you!!!
FYI


----------



## jhelene (Jan 28, 2010)

ya well i told him over the weekend and he said hes down and not mad at her anymore lol...


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

If it happens, please do be a good sport and let us know. 

As for my opinion? It has train-wreck written all over it. You are mending a broken relationship and think it's a good idea to pull the woman that was dating your husband into the bedroom? There is no way somebody doesn't come away from this event feeling awkward, overlooked or hurt.


----------



## cody5 (Sep 2, 2009)

Deejo said:


> If it happens, please do be a good sport and let us know.
> 
> As for my opinion? It has train-wreck written all over it. You are mending a broken relationship and think it's a good idea to pull the woman that was dating your husband into the bedroom? There is no way somebody doesn't come away from this event feeling awkward, overlooked or hurt.


:iagree:

I'd HIGHLY recommend declining that offer. There is a post way down in one of these sections where a threesome went TERRIBLY wrong. You both have to be VERY ready for it. It's got to be a lifestlye, not a whim, for it to work.


----------

